# Charley Reese



## Zaphod (Jul 27, 2011)

Charley Reese’s Final Column – “Why we have taxes and deficits” | United States National Blog

545 vs. 300,000,000

EVERY CITIZEN NEEDS TO READ THIS AND THINK ABOUT WHAT THIS JOURNALIST HAS SCRIPTED IN THIS MESSAGE. READ IT AND THEN REALLY THINK ABOUT OUR CURRENT POLITICAL DEBACLE.

545 PEOPLE???By Charlie Reese

Politicians are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them..

Have you ever wondered, if both the Democrats and the Republicans are against deficits, WHY do we have deficits?

Have you ever wondered, if all the politicians are against inflation and high taxes, WHY do we have inflation and high taxes?

You and I don???t propose a federal budget. The President does.

You and I don???t have the Constitutional authority to vote on appropriations. The House of Representatives does.

You and I don???t write the tax code, Congress does.

You and I don???t set fiscal policy, Congress does.

You and I don???t control monetary policy, the Federal Reserve Bank does.

100 senators, 435 in the House, 1 President, and 9 Supreme Court justices equates to 545 human beings out of the 300 million are directly, legally, morally, and individually responsible for the domestic problems that plague this country.

I excluded the members of the Federal Reserve Board because that problem was created by the Congress. In 1913, Congress delegated its Constitutional duty to provide a sound currency to a federally chartered, but PRIVATE, central bank.

I excluded all the special interests and lobbyists for a sound reason. They have no legal authority. They have no ability to coerce a senator, a congressman, or a President to do one cotton-picking thing. I don???t care if they offer a politician $1 million dollars in cash. The politician has the power to accept or reject it. No matter what the lobbyist promises, it is the legislator???s responsibility to determine how he votes.

Those 543 human beings spend much of their energy convincing you that what they did is not their fault. They cooperate in this common con regardless of party.

What separates a politician from a normal human being is an excessive amount of gall. No normal human being would have the gall of a Speaker, who stood up and criticized the President for creating deficits???.. The President can only propose a budget. He cannot force the Congress to accept it.

The Constitution, which is the supreme law of the land, gives sole responsibility to the House of Representatives for originating and approving appropriations and taxes. Who is the speaker of the House? John Boehner. He is the leader of the majority party. He and fellow House members, not the President, can approve any budget they want. If the President vetoes it, they can pass it over his veto if they agree to.

It seems inconceivable to me that a nation of 300 million cannot replace 545 people who stand convicted ??? by present facts ??? of incompetence and irresponsibility. I can???t think of a single domestic problem that is not traceable directly to those 545 people. When you fully grasp the plain truth that 545 people exercise the power of the federal government, then it must follow that what exists is what they want to exist.

If the tax code is unfair, it???s because they want it unfair.

If the budget is in the red, it???s because they want it in the red ..

If the Army & Marines are in Iraq and Afghanistan it???s because they want them in Iraq and Afghanistan ???

If they do not receive social security but are on an elite retirement plan not available to the people, it???s because they want it that way.

There are no insoluble government problems.

Do not let these 545 people shift the blame to bureaucrats, whom they hire and whose jobs they can abolish; to lobbyists, whose gifts and advice they can reject; to regulators, to whom they give the power to regulate and from whom they can take this power. Above all, do not let them con you into the belief that there exists disembodied mystical forces like ???the economy,??? ???inflation,??? or ???politics??? that prevent them from doing what they take an oath to do.

Those 545 people, and they alone, are responsible.

They, and they alone, have the power..

They, and they alone, should be held accountable by the people who are their bosses.

Provided the voters have the gumption to manage their own employees???

We should vote all of them out of office and clean up their mess!

Charlie Reese is a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper.

What you do with this article now that you have read it????????? Is up to you.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Charley Reese???s Final Column ??? ???Why we have taxes and deficits??? | United States National Blog
> 
> 545 vs. 300,000,000
> 
> ...





Give that man a pulitzer.

Nice job, Zaphod.

Insanity is what it is, same ole shit, expecting a different result...Till you get bitch slapped.

I asked once before, i'll ask again, I'll be reese, who's gonna be john conner?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 27, 2011)

Great article, i'm going to copy and paste this on my facebook!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Give that man a pulitzer.
> 
> *Nice job, Zaphod.*
> 
> Insanity is what it is, same ole shit, expecting a different result...Till you get bitch slapped.



Agreed. What a great article! 

How long would it take to vote out 545 people, though?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I asked once before, i'll ask again, I'll be reese, who's gonna be john conner?







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video



Damned video disabled by request, damn bastads.

But, lets's go!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

^^^^  I'll embed a video that works when I get home. My bad. Normally, I double-check.

*CYBERDYNE ****ED ME!* 

Edit: What are you talking about, mang? It works just fine!


----------

